# NH really joining EZ pass (yes really)



## Vortex (Jun 22, 2005)

www.ezpassnh.com  I ordered my transponders today.  Nh residents with Nh registration get 30% discount. Hooksett tolls 1st to go one line July 11th, I believe.  Tokens can still be used for 2 years 50% discount. Kickstand and Ga2ski gave the info on the Sr board.  Just keeping us in the loop.  Big issue toll booths will go smoother hopefully.  Ya


----------



## hammer (Jun 22, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Nh residents with Nh registration get 30% discount. Hooksett tolls 1st to go one line July 11th, I believe.  Tokens can still be used for 2 years 50% discount.


No discounts for out of state?  Not surprised. :x 

Oh well, I'll just use tokens for the next few years...


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 22, 2005)

It's about time NH joined the 21st century. This is almost as big a deal as when they removed the tollbooths from I-95 in Richmond, VA. Not that that affected anyone here, but I sure was happy.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes, I'm still using the tokens as well.  Luckily I won't be needing too many tokens soon


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2005)

Just to recap some things here:

NH Transponders will be $5 until July 16. Then they are going up to $30.

If you have an account somewhere else (like I do in NJ), you will have to open a new account in NH to get the discount. (I verified this with EZ Pass, and ordered mine the first day online)

Tokens will be sold until Sept. 1 and discontinued use Jan 1. 

While tokens offer a 50% discount, EZ Pass will only offer 30%.

They expect all the sites to be active in August, but the order will be:

Hooksett
Bedford
Rochester
Dover
Hampton

There are a number of articles out there about it. Here are one of the latest:

EZ Pass Article


----------



## kickstand (Jun 22, 2005)

just to see if I understand this correctly:

- any EZPass transponder will work at the NH tolls
- if I want a 30% discount at the tolls, I will need to buy the transponder thru NHDOT
- even though I live in MA, I can still buy the transponder from NHDOT

sorry, I'm a little slow today.....


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2005)

You can get your transponder from any state (Mine are currently in NJ). You would then qualify for the discount program(s) from that state.

So, yes, you could setup an NH EZPass account and get the 30% discount, even if you live in another state. What matters is what state you set your account up through.

To be sure you set up with the correct state (since it appears that they are ALL serviced out of NJ) I would register online. Besides, if you want to save the monthly $1 fee, you'll be getting your statements online as well.

You can use any EZ Pass tansponder at any EZ Pass facility from Maine to Virginia. Just look for the sign and get in the correct lane!

-Stephen

-Stephen


----------



## hammer (Jun 22, 2005)

One question for anyone who has one of these:

How difficult is it to keep to the speed limit through the EZ Pass Lane?  10 MPH seems a bit slow...


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2005)

I rarely stay right at the limit... I'm usually 5-10 over. However, I've not recieved a citation. I wouldn't try blowing through there at 50, though. Unless you hit one of the ones on the Garden State Parkway that are designed for full-speed traffic (which is sweet).

-Stephen


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 22, 2005)

I've busted through at 30 or so- not entirely intentionaly, it just happens. The speed limit is mostly a safety thing, since workers do walk across lanes to get to the booths, not a speed-of-the-transponder thing. I've never gotten a citation, either, and generaly avoid going too fast. 5-10 mph is crawling, though, and will usually earn you a honk from the guy behind you.


----------



## dmc (Jun 22, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> Unless you hit one of the ones on the Garden State Parkway that are designed for full-speed traffic (which is sweet).



They ARE sweet!!  
I usually go about 25 through the tolls - havent gotten a ticket yet...

The only ticket I got was when I switched cars but didnt update my EZpass profile..


----------



## Vortex (Jun 22, 2005)

Stephen your are right.  I read another article and came to another conclusion.  :dunce:  My bad and no kickstand not your linc. :wink:   Other info I had read said 2 years for tokens and only NH residents got the discount. Wrong on both accounts.

  I also read in the telegraph in may that May 31st Ezpass would go on line.

For those who are closing out Mass transponders.. it was easy.  I called them, they made notation had me send a fax.  Takes to weeks to close out and they will refund my pre payment to my credit card.  (Stories were that if you had 2 different state transponders out it would bill both.)


----------



## skijay (Jun 22, 2005)

I had to pay $55 for my EZ Pass through the state of MA, and must have an auto fill account.  I purchased one shortly after the program was available.  

Even though from Exit 4 on the Pike to Exit 2 (Lee) is free, it is a major time saver around the Holidays (Prime Outlets in Lee) and on the weekends at exit 4 back from skiing in the Berks  (I-91 / rt 5 merge).


----------



## JimG. (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't remember life without EZpass. I've had mine for more than 10 years and it's great. I'm still amazed at how relatively few motorists have them.

Watch out in certain tolls in NY though...they have gates that make driving through the toll at more than 10 MPH unadviseable unless you want to crash the gate.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 22, 2005)

As someone who crosses a bridge every day, I can't imagine life w/o an ezpass...... I've never crashed a gate too!


----------



## noreaster (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok I was bad. A few years back I would push the limit on ezpass speed through my favorite toll both on the very end.  I got in the habit of going through at about 25 MPH in NY where the limit was 5 MPH.  Well they sent me a warning and then I ............. well I went too fast a few more times and they sort of cancelled my EZpass for 6 months.  They said if I used my EZpass during the next 6 months, they would find me $25 each time I used it.  That was a long 6 months.


----------



## pepsi (Jun 22, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> One question for anyone who has one of these:
> 
> How difficult is it to keep to the speed limit through the EZ Pass Lane?  10 MPH seems a bit slow...




I just look at it as 10 mph faster than if I didn't have the EZ Pass


----------



## pepsi (Jun 22, 2005)

skijay said:
			
		

> I had to pay $55 for my EZ Pass through the state of MA, and must have an auto fill account.



Was that a refundable deposit or a fee?

Mine are from NY. I use an auto fill (wasn't required) and IIRC there was like a $5.00 refundable deposit for 2 of them. It's been a long time and I didn't check to see if that has changed.


----------



## cantdog (Jun 22, 2005)

_ust to recap some things here: 

NH Transponders will be $5 until July 16. Then they are going up to $30. 

If you have an account somewhere else (like I do in NJ), you will have to open a new account in NH to get the discount. (I verified this with EZ Pass, and ordered mine the first day online) 

Tokens will be sold until Sept. 1 and discontinued use Jan 1. 

While tokens offer a 50% discount, EZ Pass will only offer 30%. 

They expect all the sites to be active in August, but the order will be:

_

I just want to make sure this is the most current and accurate information before I go and shoot myself in the foot.  Since I work in Manchester, this is very important.

1) *Buy* the device for $5.00 with a required purchase of a $30.00 balance.  This must be done before 7/16.  The discount will be 30% so $.75 will really be $.525 instead of the usual $.375.

2) Stock up on enough tokens on 7/31 to last through 1/1/06 and do not use device until then.

Am I understanding this right?

Julie


----------



## Vortex (Jun 22, 2005)

My mass one cost $30 I thought for each transponder no money back on that.  I think I put $30 on each transponder.   So 60 is what I get back minus what I have used recently.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 22, 2005)

pepsi said:
			
		

> hammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think you can do 10 mph if you have good coin throwin tecnique :lol:


----------



## JimG. (Jun 23, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> My mass one cost $30 I thought for each transponder no money back on that.  I think I put $30 on each transponder.   So 60 is what I get back minus what I have used recently.



Wow, they charged you for the transponders in Mass? Things may have changed since I got mine, but NY does not charge for the transponders if you give them a credit card to automatically replenish the account.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 23, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Wow, they charged you for the transponders in Mass? Things may have changed since I got mine, but NY does not charge for the transponders if you give them a credit card to automatically replenish the account.



Same with NJ. The catch is that you have to send them back when you close the account. With NH, you'll own them outright.

-Stephen


----------



## pizza (Jun 23, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> Same with NJ. The catch is that you have to send them back when you close the account. With NH, you'll own them outright.



Just what I've always wanted - a worthless EZPass.
Maybe if I collect enough of them, I can make some art and put it on display in Union Square!


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 23, 2005)

Mass charges a $25 deposit, refundable upon return of the transponder. There's a fine-print catch, though- apparently you're supposed to trade it in every two or three years, or you lose the $25. Makes sense, sort of, so the units in use stay current, technologicaly.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 23, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Mass charges a $25 deposit, refundable upon return of the transponder. There's a fine-print catch, though- apparently you're supposed to trade it in every two or three years, or you lose the $25. Makes sense, sort of, so the units in use stay current, technologicaly.



Same in NY; pretty easy to do, they send you the new transponder and you send the old one back in a pre-addressed, pre-paid envelope.


----------



## cantdog (Jul 6, 2005)

Has anyone who ordered theirs on line received it yet?

I ordered mine on 6/23 and I'm still waiting.  Yeah, I checked my credit card account on line and they did indeed take my money that very day.

If anyone has, I would be interested in knowing how long they had to wait for theirs.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 6, 2005)

THe word was that they would arrive the week before they flip the switch, so should be any day now...

Assuming that they flip the switch on the 11th as the said they would.

-Stephen


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 6, 2005)

cantdog said:
			
		

> Has anyone who ordered theirs on line received it yet?
> 
> I ordered mine on 6/23 and I'm still waiting.  Yeah, I checked my credit card account on line and they did indeed take my money that very day.
> 
> If anyone has, I would be interested in knowing how long they had to wait for theirs.



I ordered mine, but haven't it yet, but they took our money as well.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 7, 2005)

Ya the money is gone, but no transponder.  I know they had a flood that set them back a few days in NJ.  I'm not sure if that was the computer office or warehouse.  My Mass one shuts off next Monday.  I still have some tokens anyway.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 8, 2005)

My transponders arrived today.

-Stephen


----------



## Vortex (Jul 8, 2005)

Good news.  I check the mail box with anticipation tonight.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 11, 2005)

My transponders came Friday.  I saw only one lane set up for EZ pass in Hooksett and Bedford.  I hope more lanes work with EZ pass.  1st trial will happen tonight.  Appointment just cancelled.  I'll wait a couple of days.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 11, 2005)

I'll be giving it a ride tomorrow.


----------



## pedxing (Jul 11, 2005)

Anyone from out of state get one through NH?  I note that they ask for residence and redirect you accordingly.


----------



## pepsi (Jul 11, 2005)

I am in CT  and we don't have them so it dosen't re-direct you it ends. I just picked NY, filled out the app and they mailed them to me.

It may work differently because you are from a state that has them but I don't think it could hurt to try if you want one from NH.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 19, 2005)

I used mine on Friday night on the way up north.  Lane 5 is the EZ pass only lane.
  It was like the 3 stooges getting though the lane.  This was the 1st weekend use of ez pass in NH.  The people were coming north to the lakes and the races so fairly heavy traffic.
  All sorts of people in the wrong lanes.  Everyone was stopping in the EZ pass lane and not just driving through.  Half the people did not have ez pass in the lane.  They all looked horrified.  There still is a token bucket in the ez pass lane until people get use to the new lane.  Alot of tokens were used by the lost folks.  This was the case at both the Bedford and Hooksett tolls Friday night.

Sunday was not so bad coming home.  We got through concord just ahead of the lane switch for the races.  Still a cluster of confused people at the Hooskett ez pass lane, but better than Friday.  Bedford tolls were smooth.


----------



## kickstand (Jul 19, 2005)

pedxing said:
			
		

> Anyone from out of state get one through NH?  I note that they ask for residence and redirect you accordingly.



I ordered one from NH, but I live in MA.  No issues on the web site.  The only thing is, when it asks you for your state, I selected NH instead of MA.  I filled out the application online and there were no restrictions when I entered my address.


----------



## Stephen (Jul 19, 2005)

You can get the pass from any state you want, but you'll only have access to the discounts/packages from that state.


----------



## cantdog (Jul 19, 2005)

A few years ago, I read about Massachusetts abolising the exact change basket, leaving non pass owners forced to see a real person whether or not they had exact change.  I certainly hope this doesn't happen in NH because I work in Manchester.  Yeaterday, there was only *one* exact change lane open and it was all jammed up resulting in making seeing a real person the logical choice.

Yeah, I have my device, but for a variety of reasons, I haven't yet used it.

Anyone have the latest reliable information on when the token will stop being sold and stop being accepted?


----------



## cantdog (Jul 19, 2005)

*Another (not so)petty question here...*

Since the discount in 30% and that would turn $.75 in $.525, which of course is not a whole penny value.  Anyone use theirs and notice if they are rounding the fare?

Stealing $.005 is still stealing, whether or not they do it to you once or do it to millions of people a day.


----------



## kickstand (Jul 19, 2005)

cantdog said:
			
		

> A few years ago, I read about Massachusetts abolising the exact change basket, leaving non pass owners forced to see a real person whether or not they had exact change.  I certainly hope this doesn't happen in NH because I work in Manchester.  Yeaterday, there was only *one* exact change lane open and it was all jammed up resulting in making seeing a real person the logical choice.
> 
> Yeah, I have my device, but for a variety of reasons, I haven't yet used it.
> 
> Anyone have the latest reliable information on when the token will stop being sold and stop being accepted?



I believe they said tokens will no longer be accepted starting 1/1/2006


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm still waiting for mine


----------



## georgeh (Jul 24, 2005)

*EZPass*

Electronics are used now here in NH. I have major concerns: I have NY account for over three years. I think there should be full reciprocity; I get discount going through a Delaware toll at 65mph!   NH lawmakers need HELP.

The deal is only NH transponders will get the 30% at NH Tolls; tokens will be sold only through August, and will be accepted through this year. They had a glitch and transponders will be sold at $5 till mid August I think 16th; after that $27 or $30.  MY NY transponder was no charge provided my account is linked to a valid credit card, and it is owned by them; when I cancel I must return it. If I had a MA account, the transponder fee (was $30) and was a DEPOSIT,  and was refundable except for $5 when I cancel account; therefore I opted for the NY account - no money to put out. 

NH is SELLING the tags; one forum writer is correct: we own it. I did apply  in early July and have not received it yet. Another is obviously correct that if you show two tags, you will be charged on both accounts - electronics knows no difference.  Caution: one news media story here in NH the other day said NHDOT was thinking of a monthly fee of $5!!!  I say outrageous! The writer said that's the cost to maintain each account, regardless of the use. I CAN NOT BELIEVE THAT!  THerefore, I may use my NY account down to just above the threshhold when it is replenished, and keep the account and the tag in the bag so it will not be "seen" by any toll collection. Then use my NH account till they possibly add that monthly fee; then consider the options of a monthly fee vs. paying full fair with my NY account!

My suggestion for those who wish to lobby for business-like decisions by NH lawmakers, blast emails to Governor & Executive Council, add NH Senators and memebrs of the House. All contact info is on government websites. My experience is some do read the emails and some do not. 

For several years, I have emailed NHDOT that something is really wrong with the fact that manual collection takes LESS time to pass than waiting at the exact change lanes. So far at Hooksett, the EZ pass only lane is in the middle: to me sooooooo stupid: drivers were jockeying around to get there. In other places, the ONLY lane is far right with lots of signage in advance, such as Sturbridge exit off MA Pike; then when close we see more "only" lane(s) in middle. NH needs to make accomodations for the long distance truckers who have EZPass, and make an "only"  lane on the very right!

Start your email blasts to lawmakers here in NH!!!!


----------



## georgeh (Jul 25, 2005)

*EZ pass update*

Correction to my above: account tags cost $5.00 ONLY till Aug 3.
There is a PDF of NHDOT press story on their website. 
No matter your State of residence, vehicle plates, etc., anyone may have an account with any jurisdiction for EZPass. I am NH resident and have had NY account for over three years! To take advantage of discount at the NH tolls, I have applied for a NH account, and I plan to cancel & return the NY tag.
I ski!


----------



## georgeh (Jul 25, 2005)

*EZ pass update*

Correction to my above: account tags cost $5.00 ONLY till Aug 3.
There is a PDF of NHDOT press story on their website. 
No matter your State of residence, vehicle plates, etc., anyone may have an account with any jurisdiction for EZPass. I am NH resident and have had NY account for over three years! To take advantage of discount at the NH tolls, I have applied for a NH account, and I plan to cancel & return the NY tag.
I ski!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 25, 2005)

I had a mass one I cancelled.  Ya the EZ pass lines are still a mess.  It was tough going north on Friday.  I came back Sat noonish there was a 2 mile back up going south and it was backed up from the tolls through concord going north.  When I finally got in viewing distance of the EZ pass lane I pulled out and around and drove straight though. 4 lanes of traffic were merging into the one exact change token line.  No one in the EZ pass lane.  There is some work to be done.  I would think it might get better when tokens are no longer allowed.  I would hope another EZ pass only lane would evolve.  

Georgeh...  welcome.  Hope to see you posting in the skiing forums.  Happier times there. :wink:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 27, 2005)

*EZ Pass Costs A Continuing Concern*

NH Public Radio is reporting that the EZ Pass program is in place only a week, and is already far outstripping anticipated costs. The growing outlay is one reason the state's top transportation official has suspended all scheduled turnpike maintenance.

http://www.nhpr.org/view_content/9284/

The lengthy public sparring between the legislature and the governor over ez-pass has surely not hurt enrolment…the state has sold more than 100,000 ez-pass transponders. That's about three times more than anticipated and for each one, the state must pay about five dollars a month in administrative costs…

The political mudslinging is just beginning…will this program administration fee's bankrupt the State?  :blink:


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2005)

I've ordered my transponders, and if my some minor miracle I do get them before mid-August, I plan to use EZPass to pay tolls for a trip I'm taking to the NJ shore.

Does anyone know if the EZPass is accepted on the Tappan Zee bridge?  I believe it is on the Garden State Parkway (which is great given all of the toll booths I'll have to go through).


----------



## dmc (Jul 27, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the EZPass is accepted on the Tappan Zee bridge?  I believe it is on the Garden State Parkway (which is great given all of the toll booths I'll have to go through).



It's available for both...


----------



## pizza (Jul 27, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> hammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can think of only one toll within 150 miles of NYC that does NOT accept EZpass- and that is some worthless bridge on Long Island that connects to a barrier island. All of the Hudson River bridges take it. All of the Port Authority Crossings take it. All of the MTA crossings take it. The NY State Thruway (including the TZB) takes it. The Garden State Parkway takes it. The NJ Turnpike takes it. The PA turnpike takes it. The Mass Turnpike takes it. The Connecticut Turnpike takes it. The Delaware Turnpike takes it. The Maryland Turnpike takes it. All of the bridges from NJ to PA take it. All of the Baltimore harbor crossings take it. And now, New Hampshire takes it.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 27, 2005)

Edit: WARNING- Possible threadjack in progress:


_The political mudslinging is just beginning…will this program administration fee's bankrupt the State?_

Just wait until they start laying off toll collectors. That'll more than make up for the admin costs, but the politics should be interesting.

Any of you ever hear of the Policy Research Marketplace? It was set up by Adm Poindexter (of Iran/Contra fame, among others) as a way of gathering collective intelligence to predict world events. It was supposed to be a stockmarket-styled trading platform where people could buy "options" on political upheaval- if you thought Ariel Sharon was going to be assassinated in the next 6 months, you'd buy an option on that happening. If it did, everyone who sold options (thinking it wouldn't) would lose, and you'd get paid. Idea is the marketplace as a whole knows more than individuals. A sudden massive move towards an event happening means collectively people know something's up. Oddly interesting, though frightening idea. It'd be interesting to do that for domestic issues- will EZ Pass cause a restructuring of NH's highway admin, how many toll collectors get laid off, will Romney get the GOP nod for 2008, etc etc...


----------



## Stephen (Jul 27, 2005)

Anyone see how incredibly inept NH drivers are at adjusting to EZ Pass at the toll booth.

And it's not just us. Yesterday I'm pulling up to the totally clear EZ Pass lane in Hooksett, with a line of token-lovers on the left and a line of dead-president lovers on the right. Just as I come whipping up to the booth, a DP lover whips out in front of me, pulls up to the booth and STOPS. Just sits there. I lay on my horn. She and her man turn around and flick me off. They sit there some more. Finally, the toll attendant from the DP lane sticks her head out the door and shouts at them, You're in an EZ Pass lane, just go. Just go. It's easy pass only, just go." Finally they peel out, flicking off me and the attendant at the same time.

Oh, and it was a Massh-, um, Mass driver, on top of it.

-Stephen


----------



## Vortex (Jul 27, 2005)

Stephen a little further up on the thread I gave some posts on the fun of the tolls so far.   It just is not working yet.  Sounds like it was your fault from the account of your story. :wink:


----------



## dmc (Jul 27, 2005)

It will get better once people learn to use the system..
It took a while in NYC too...   I've seen fights almost break out when people get in the wrong lane..
But it's cooled off...


----------



## hammer (Jul 27, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> Anyone see how incredibly inept NH drivers are at adjusting to EZ Pass at the toll booth.
> 
> And it's not just us. Yesterday I'm pulling up to the totally clear EZ Pass lane in Hooksett, with a line of token-lovers on the left and a line of dead-president lovers on the right. Just as I come whipping up to the booth, a DP lover whips out in front of me, pulls up to the booth and STOPS. Just sits there. I lay on my horn. She and her man turn around and flick me off. They sit there some more. Finally, the toll attendant from the DP lane sticks her head out the door and shouts at them, You're in an EZ Pass lane, just go. Just go. It's easy pass only, just go." Finally they peel out, flicking off me and the attendant at the same time.
> 
> ...


If it was a true Mass. driver than they'd also be on their cell phone at the same time... :wink:


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 27, 2005)

I have no faith there will ever be even 80% correct use of the Fast Lanes. Nearly everytime I go through a tollbooth, some moron is either pulling out of the empty combo lane to go through teh cash only lane, or crossing from one cash lane across 2 Fast Lanes to get to another cash lane. Amazes me.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 29, 2005)

*NH Government Descions...*

Thursday's Boston Globe ran an interesting article about the EZ Pass System and compared the differing States programs....

Even though it appears to be most expensive up front for the user, I believe the Mass Program does best of what the program is designed to...reduce driving time for the everyday highway (commuter) user without negatively impacting the State's finances...

It looks like NH’s best intentions for it's citizens is backfiring, causing the State to fund $$$$ possibly millions for out-of-state and non-commuter drivers looking for a discounted ride....


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 3, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> Anyone see how incredibly inept NH drivers are at adjusting to EZ Pass at the toll booth.
> 
> Oh, and it was a Massh-, um, Mass driver, on top of it.
> 
> -Stephen


Sounds like a normal day on the Mass Pike.  They're just 'schooling' you on proper EZ pass etiquette.

In other news, I heard this morning on Rock101 that EZ pass was activated yesterday at the Hampton tolls on I-95.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 3, 2005)

I heard the date August 10th for the last tolls to go on line.  The Hooksett, Bedford and Hampton are the only  ones I use.  ther must be some side exits not yet activated.  The merrimack ones went on line a couple days after Bedford.  I would guess just to make sure no flaws.


----------



## Stephen (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes. The tests went so good they started a day early. All that's left are the ones I really care about, Dover and Rochester. Those are slated for August 15. Though I'm hoping they'll go early too.

-Stephen


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 3, 2005)

georgeh said:
			
		

> ...I am NH resident and have had NY account for over three years...I have applied for a NH account, and I plan to cancel & return the NY tag...



We've had the NY tags seemingly forever (about as long as the NY program has been in place)....I ordered the NH tags last week and sent the NY tags back already...the fellow at the post office knew the process, as I wasn't the first in town to mail back the NY tags...I won't need the new tags until I go to NYC in the fall...

I've listened to some NH residents complain about out-of-state drivers scooping up NH tags...excluding the discount amount, I don't see the difference between the tags or tokens for residents or non-residents other than the short term hit NH DOT is taking...


----------



## Stephen (Aug 3, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> I've listened to some NH residents complain about out-of-state drivers scooping up NH tags...excluding the discount amount, I don't see the difference between the tags or tokens for residents or non-residents other than the short term hit NH DOT is taking...



The state is responsible for the maintenance of those accounts. If you take a NH tag, but use it only in NY, then NH pays for the maintenance while NY gets all the income.

-Stephen


----------



## perogi (Aug 23, 2005)

Question:

1) If you get a "free" NY EZPass and you are a resident of NH, you will NOT get a discount, correct?

2) If you get the NY EZPass, and then open a NH account, then you MUST return the NY EZPass and purchase a NH EZPass?

3) Is it at all possible to use the NY EZPass on your NH account?

Just trying to save a few $$s!

Thanks for your time.
perogi.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 24, 2005)

If you buy the transponder in NH you get the NH discount.  Residency does not matter, just point of purchase.


----------



## Brettski (Aug 24, 2005)

A long thread to be sure...but where do you have to pay a toll in NH?

PS I love my EZPass...and now, up and down 95, it's all EZPass


----------



## Vortex (Aug 24, 2005)

Hooksett on 93 and Bedford on the Everett turnpike  for me.  Hampton tolls for Maine bound skiers from the East.  Some may use Spaulding turnpike towards rt 16 also.


----------



## Brettski (Aug 24, 2005)

When di dthey put the toll on 93?  Or am I just very forgetfull?

Guess it's been awhile...But I'm back this year!

I Love NH....


----------



## David Metsky (Aug 24, 2005)

The Hooksett tolls on I-93 have been there for a looong time.

 -dave-


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 24, 2005)

Be careful passing through with the NH EZ-Pass Lanes...speed limit through the toll house is 10 MPH not 50 like most MA drivers like to cruise through at...


----------



## kickstand (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah, I found that out this past weekend.  Went thru the Hampton tolls about 30 mph.  I don't think my EZPass registerd.


----------



## cantdog (Aug 24, 2005)

*just a reminder*

Tokens won't be available after 8/31, which is a week from today, so stock up!


----------



## Stephen (Aug 24, 2005)

I actually ripped the tag off the windshield and sat on it and used tokens instead. It was faster than wairing at the one EZ-Pass lane with 20 cars lined up.

They can't get rid of those tokens fast enough!

-Stephen


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 24, 2005)

recently went through the hooksett toll for the first time since the ezpass went in.  what a complete and total mess!  hopefully this thing will eventually help traffic, but man did things back up awkwardly with the center lane being easy pass.  i am sure once enough people are on the system and people better understand the traffic patterns it will work out.  but sitting in a long line of cars while the sea parted for an empty easy pass lane that almost no one was using was a sad sight.  that was the longest i have ever sat at that toll (backed up to the likker store southbound) which probably isn't long but it is for off peak hours.  looks like i will be stuck with about $2 worth of tokens.  it's total crap that people can not exaughst their supply.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 25, 2005)

As I understand it tokens will work until Jan 1, 2006, you just can't buy then after this month. 
 Also be careful, just taking down your ez pass does not mean it won't still process the toll charge.  They still register unless they are concealed in a special packet or Aluminum foil.  The State had a warning about this for people who has Mass transponders also about potential double billing.


----------



## kickstand (Aug 25, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> As I understand it tokens will work until Jan 1, 2006, you just can't buy then after this month.
> Also be careful, just taking down your ez pass does not mean it won't still process the toll charge.  They still register unless they are concealed in a special packet or Aluminum foil.  The State had a warning about this for people who has Mass transponders also about potential double billing.



aw, crap.  On the way up, I pulled it down to use tokens and put it under my seat.  I hope the system didn't pick it up.  I probably should have read all the instructions.


----------



## cantdog (Aug 26, 2005)

ON a related matter, I noticed something on my way home from work this afternoon.  At the tools to enter the Everett Turnpike, there was a guy(Presumably NHDOT employee) with a clipboard standing in the island between lanes 5 & 6.  He appeared to be writing something down each time a car passed him and entered the toll.  That was my observation as a user of lane 5.  Does anyone know any further detail on this?


----------



## shannon_dickson2001 (Sep 9, 2005)

*EZPass*

Ok so, yes the EZPass has its cool parts, however I just read the terms/policies on it, trying to convince my boss to get one, and they are a little wacky at on some rules.  But the thing that really gets me is in Dallas they have had this for years, and you can continue on at the same speed rite through it.  This 10 mile an hour thing gets these people around here, they STOP! But aside from a few "kinks" its about time NH got modernized, a little.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 3, 2005)

This weekend should be a good test of how the system is progressing. They do have 2 lanes open know in both directions on 93 in Hooksett and the Everett turnpike in Bedford.


----------

